# 5d mark 3



## alforone (Jan 30, 2012)

Does Anybody have heard about a cost of 5d mark3? Cause Im hesitating to buy 5d mark2 or 3. If the price is not really different, absolully ill go mark3. Any idea?


----------



## jaomul (Jan 30, 2012)

This camera doesn't exist yet


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 30, 2012)

The MkII price keeps dropping as the MkIII release gets closer..  So, no, by the time it comes out I imagine the price will be vastly different.  MkII is $2k now isn't it?


----------



## TooShay (Jan 30, 2012)

I just bought one for $2199 with the rebate. I think the rebate ends on Feb 4th so it'll go back up a little bit, but it seems like the prices are continuously dropping. I think the 5D Mk3 is going to start significantly higher.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

I am thinking $3k plus when it does come out.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 30, 2012)

My guess is $3199 at introduction.


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 30, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I am thinking $3k plus when it does come out.





Derrel said:


> My guess is $3199 at introduction.



:thumbup:


----------

